# Does any know...



## TheTroubledTrubador (Aug 7, 2012)

does know which record Dino Sommese from Dystopia played with Phobia on?


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 21, 2012)

unfortunately, no. two GREAT bands though


----------

